# Wet floor boards



## Graham01 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

I am new to the forums and new to vw scene. I have a 2000 Jetta vr6 and I got home today to pull the floor mat up and feel wet carpet. It is on the drivers side only. Any ideas as to what it could be? 

Thank You,

Graham


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

this seems to be common among Mk4s (1999-05), check your sunroof drains.


----------



## Graham01 (Jul 7, 2010)

What am I looking for in the sunroof drains?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1909676

basically the drains get clogged and the water puddles up elsewhere. You might also want to give your dealer a call, there is a recall for it where they will fix it for free.


----------



## Graham01 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok. I went out in the garage and fished a piece of weed eater line down the drivers side drain hole from the sun roof to the nipple. I could not get it to come out of the nippple but when putting my finger in it I could feel it. So i pulled it out and stuck the weed eater line through the nipple and as far as I could get it. I followed this with a 20oz bottle full of water which all came out the nipple at the drivers door and made its way to the rear drain hole and out the back nipple. I poured some more water down and pinched the nipple to check for any debris coming out...Nothing....

I looked in the front plastic by the windshield where the mechanism is for the windshield wipers for any build up of leaves and pollen. Pretty clean in there. I pulled the floor mat out and felt around on all the carpet. It only seems to be wet at the bottom of the floor board. Nothing on the sides or beind the pedals.

Any other ideas of where the water could be coming from. 

Thanks

Graham


----------



## dubiousone (Mar 23, 2009)

Usually water on your floorboards can be traced back to only a few places. One is the vent behind the plastic cover in the bay you mentioned. Check the seals around the cover and if need be test with a bucket of water. Otherwise your heater core could be a culprit although its usually the passenger side that gets wet you never know. All else fails, jack it up and make sure there is nothing going on underneath like a hole in the floorboard. Good luck


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

go to VW there is a recall and a fix for this,you have till December.:thumbup:


----------



## pachris (Aug 9, 2008)

And tell them you want your carpets (under pad) replaced. You'll have to wait a while for the carpets (back order) but if it is your recalled drains they'll replace them. 700$ cnd+


----------



## Stilllookin (Jul 6, 2007)

pachris said:


> And tell them you want your carpets (under pad) replaced. You'll have to wait a while for the carpets (back order) but if it is your recalled drains they'll replace them. 700$ cnd+


Has anyone actually had luck with volkswagen replacing their carpet because my floor boards are always wet and it would be nice to get new carpeting


----------



## Bearded_Bandana (Aug 13, 2010)

I also have this in my Mk2, i'll check the moon roof drains but for some reason it seems to be coming from behind my dash. 

any ideas?


----------

